# Jared Dines contest



## TomoRG (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi everyone! I haven't been posting anything (or playing) lately so here's finally something new:


----------



## devastone (Dec 16, 2017)

Great playing!


----------



## TomoRG (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank you! Sorry for the late reply...


----------



## Rawkmann (Dec 28, 2017)

That was really good, keep it up!


----------



## TomoRG (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

